# Pulled today before the frost



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Not bad from 3 plants. Had more but someone was pulling weeds
The 1 is all attached - looks like some sausage I made the other day

Any suggestions on how to preserve them 
Canning or what?
Thanks


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Canning. I cube them to a half inch and fill the jars with hot sugar water.

I like mashed sweet potatoes with brown sugar and pepper.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dehydrate a lot of sweet potatoes.

Dice them into ab out 1/2 inch cubes, cook until just done then dehydrate.

It takes a while to dry them completely, dont scrimp on time in the dehydrator or they will grow fuzz while stored.

Looks like those would be kinda hard to work with(dehydrating) so Grimms suggestion would likely be better for you.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

They keep all winter in my basement.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

hashbrown said:


> They keep all winter in my basement.


Ours do well in the root cellar.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a couple jars of them sliced and dehydrated. They should be very crispy if you go that route.


----------

